# Roof Cleaning Questions Answered



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

An article about the value of having your roof cleaned.

http://ultimatehousewash.com/roof-cleaning-28461/


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Great blog post Ultimate.

Being a roof cleaner for over 10 years I found the article very informational and easy to read. Keep em comin, I'm working on a nice roof article atm for a metal painting project, got some ideas from you..


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Man that was good, I usually loos interest after the first paragraph I read the whole thing. Great writing skills


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Great read and website John. :thumbup:


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

-


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Holland said:


> -


 Just realized how ancient that thread was, ah?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

jennifertemple said:


> Just realized how ancient that thread was, ah?


-


----------



## Fagarom (5 mo ago)

Roof washing around me is absolutely essential. Leaves and stuff, if left on my roof, quickly composts and creates a perfect bed for seeds. More than once I had saplings growing on my roof… this absolutely destroys shingles.


----------

